

Fuse4js - FUSE bindings for NodeJS - woogley
https://github.com/vmware/fuse4js

======
woogley
For what it's worth, installing from the NPM repository didn't work for me on
OSX. Cloning the git repo and running `npm install fuse4js/` worked though.

